# Strawberry or Scofield?



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

Given a choice, where would you go? I want to take my wife out Thursday morning and am torn where to go. This will probably be my last time fishing Stillwater in Utah this summer. I will be in Idaho the week of the fourth, then I will be gone the rest of July for work. August and September will be devoted to my LE elk hunt.

Since I will have the wife with me, I will take quantity over quality. I know both are fishing good. Is it still fast fishing for rainbows at the berry? I think wind wise Scofield is a little more friendly. Both are equal distance too. I heard Scofield was non-stop action for small cutts and tigers. Any recent reports from either water? Any specific fly patterns to try? I fished Scofield around the second week of May and did really well. I kinda want to go back there, but the chance at some fat rainbows has me in a conundrum.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

As of right now, the Scofield road is closed except for local traffic, whatever that means, due to the fire and Strawberry is a far superior fishery now unless you are only after tigers. Berry all the way.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Aside from the road closures, I haven't heard anything by way of Scofield reports recently. Strawberry, on the other hand, continues to produce reports of good fishing. My dad and I went up there two weeks ago and the rainbows kept us busy all morning. Nothing of great size, but the average fish was around 14 inches, with a few up to 16. I would go to strawberry.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

we have been tearing it up at Strawberry.


----------



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

I hear great things about strawberry but I havent had the same luck... Scofield I caught 21 fish in about 4 hours of fishing HA go figure! I think either will be a great time! :mrgreen:


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

> Scofield Reservoir
> 2012-06-21
> Good	State Park Manager Jonathan Hunt reports that the fishing was excellent last weekend. He indicated that most boaters were catching 15-20 fish per hour. The anglers he interviewed said that fishing was better than they had seen in the past five years.
> 
> Last weekend, DWR fisheries technicians reported good fishing with almost any kind of bait or lure. Worms seemed to be the bait of choice. Kastmasters were the most popular spinner.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

I really like Scofield... except for the chubs.

Strawberry is probably the better choice. Either way you choose - just have fun!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Scofield might be tough to get to.

http://www.ksl.com/?nid=148&sid=2101916 ... id=queue-1


----------



## MKP (Mar 7, 2010)

.45 said:


> Scofield might be tough to get to.
> 
> http://www.ksl.com/?nid=148&sid=2101916 ... id=queue-1


Yeah, my Dad helped evacuate the town of Scofield this morning, and the state park's been closed.


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestion guys, I believe Scofield is closed due to the fire and we didn't get an early enough start for Strawberry, so we just stayed closer to home and fished Payson Lakes. I will post a report when I have a chance.


----------

